# salad dressing



## chefherman (Jun 25, 2003)

i want to use shedded cabbage as a salad course, what is the definition of coleslaw? is there a butt kick'n dressing out there for cabbage that is not warm with bacon and dijon?? warm is alright,but.... 
thank you for the help!!!!


----------



## foodbridge (Sep 28, 2003)

Cole slaw comes from the Dutch word kooolsla, meaning "cool cabbage. Shredded red or white cabbage mixed with mayonnaise and/or vinaigrette. 
Other typical ingredients include minced onion, chopped celery, sweet bell peppers, apple, pickles, and crisp bacon. 
There are as many variations as there are cooks.
My advise is to mix/store the dressing, herbs, and seasonings seperatey. 
Combine the prepped cabbage vegetable/fruit with the dressing moments before serving to avoid weeping/bleeding. 
I would also use the bacon as a garnish when serving a large party for those who do not appreciate the splendors of crispy bacon.
You can use a hollowed out fruit or vegetable, cut in half, leveled on the bottom, that reflects the ingredients you choose to plate the slaw, for a fancy touch.


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

Try an Asian inspired version with sweet chili jam, fresh lime juice chopped cilantro and peanuts.


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

My favourite seasoning for shredded white cabbage is a vinaigrette generously flavoured with anchovy paste. Make an emulsion with all the ingredients, season the cabbage and keep it aside for 30 mins to amalgamate flavours. :lips: 

Pongi


----------

